# Earl Wild Died this morning :(



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

94 years is a blessed age, but it made me a bit sad too...






Rolf


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

We'll never forget you, Earl...truly, one of the best and this is only because of GG; if not, THE best.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A masterclass...


----------

